# Major Project



## sarangbokil.23 (Aug 18, 2010)

I want to have some suggestions on major project topic.
I dont want to make any web based or windows based application since both are very common.
Please suggest some good project topic in Computer Science and IT.
Thanks in advance


----------



## komalpateledu (May 16, 2012)

Which topic did you finally select to do your project? Was it web based or windows based application or it was entirely different as you were interested in Computer Science and IT.


----------



## tkin (May 16, 2012)

*www.city-data.com/forum/attachments/oklahoma/23753d1216512869-official-oklahoma-forum-chattin-thread-rip-thread.jpg


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 12, 2012)

> I dont want to make any web based or windows based application since both are very common



make a software that is based on command prompt .It is not common these days but used to be very common some years back.lol !


----------

